# Back from my time in the wilderness.



## bobbobbbq (Dec 14, 2018)

Howdy gents. 
Sorry for my prolonged absence but I am back now and will attempt to contribute more to the UK forum from now on. 
Regards Rob.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 14, 2018)

Rob welcome back. Glad to see you around.


----------

